# Build-a-Bear



## Skoochi (Feb 9, 2006)

For those of you that are familiar with Build-a-Bear, do you know if any of the clothes they sell, will they fil Chihuahua's? I know they have quite a variety of different clothes to chose from and they are a lot cheaper then buying actual doggie outfits. I saw some really cute t-shirts and dresses that looked like they would be the right size.

I was just wondering if anyone had tried them.


----------



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

a friend of mine has a 3.5 lb Chi, and she bought a skirt from build-a-bear that fits her just perfect. The problem with the shirts and sweaters is that they are designed for bears, not dogs, and they often don't fit right. If you look at the arms they are usually on the side of the outfit, instead of in front where a dogs arms are located. If you had a small chi, though, a larger size might work.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

They sure do! I've bought Lina a few things from build a bear  As a matter of a fact, I should get her easter dress from there! Ha! I forgot all about that place lol.


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

I bought an adorable tartan "cape" from there...we added a belly ribbon to keep it on. FIVE DOLLARS. It was so cute.

They actually have some stuffed dogs, and the "dog" clothes (the cape I bought was one) fit better.

It's all very cheap compared to doggie boutiques. But a lot when you are outfitting clothes for your little girl's bear!


----------



## tinalicious (Aug 7, 2004)

I've tried a few Build-A-Bear outfits for Bruiser and they fit him funny. He's not much for wearing anything other than his collar (and occasionally a bandana), so I just gave up. But I could see where certain things could definitely fit a smaller dog. It all depends on your babe's shape and size, I suppose!


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I bought a few things for Deedlit there, they didn't really fit her right, the skirt was too loose and fell off and the shirts hung really low on the chest. They were much too big for Cosette. 

I actually thought their prices were pretty high comparitively, I can order clothes for much cheaper from Petedge and even The Icing/Claires also in the mall isn't much higher in price on their dog clothes.

I noticed alot of build a bear clothes on ebay being sold as dog clothes, I would make sure to measure your chi first because these clothes don't fit my girls well.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I got Yoshi a hello kitty shirt from there once. It was sooo big, I had to alter it for her. Of course I knew it wouldn't fit when I bought it, I was expecting to alter it.


----------

